# Solved: Confirmation email and status



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I would be grateful if a Forum Member could check if they are experiencing the same behaviour.

*1. Confirmation Email*

During the Reservation process I provided an email address and asked for confirmation. 48 hours later still waiting. Seeing that it is my outlook.com email address one would have thought the confirmation would have arrived by now.

*2. Update Status - 48 hours after reservation*

Right-click on the Get Windows 10 icon. Click on "Check your upgrade status". A window opens in the centre of the Desktop and then closes. It opens and closes so quickly that it is impossible to read the message. Have tried both as a Standard User and an Administrator - same result.

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Email arrived today.

Update Status message still flashes too fast to read..... perhaps tomorrow it will have slowed down...

T.


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

If you go to your control panel, and check windows update, it tells you there if your copy of windows 10 has bee reserved.
Or at least mine does so I would imagine all will.


thx...rob


----------

